# another first button :)



## samuel-a (Dec 7, 2009)

you can see all of the troubles i had getting it, right here:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=3556

here it is:
1.05 g
View attachment 2


the powder that created this botton:
View attachment 1


the melting dish after the action:


i'm pretty excited even though it's very small and i had alot of losses along the way (rinses, filtring, changing vessles etc...)

thanks alot to this kind forum.
SAMUEL


----------



## JRH (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations Samuel-A. That is a nice looking button. I am working on my second now. Hope to see a picture of your second button soon as well.


----------



## shyknee (Dec 7, 2009)

It is nice to see the fruit 
especialy after all that fertilizing and hard work
the dish still has some gold for your next button  
high five


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks.

it also have a nasty crack....
i don't think that i'll be able to use it again... maybe one more time and that's it....


----------

